# Are They Kidding?



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Assero wants me to complete an initial trash out and all the rest. I walk inside the property and the walls and ceilings are covered in mold. I took photos and sent them to my rep who didn't bother to call or email me back.

I spoke with the state rep for PA who said they just reimburse their crews for the protective gear and they complete the jobs. I asked her how I can pay my guys the same as a regular trash out, oh but by the way you have to wear this protective clothing because you're going to be working in a hazardous environment? WTF!!??

Am I being a baby about this? All constructive feedback welcome.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I would do the same as you did and i bet they would not even attempt the pay you back for the gear if you did the work. If they hassle you, drop a dime to the local inspector, or county health dept. No one should be in that home unless they are certified and the place is gutted out first.


----------



## PPCADDY (Nov 23, 2015)

I have walked into some nightmare properties. I report them and they ignore it. They do not seem to care. They ignore my inspection findings and send another crew into this crap. I'm about to start dropping some dimes to the local health department because I'm getting sick of being sent back into properties that are unsafe and unfit for human occupancy. Nothing has changed since the last time I was there, yet they keep sending me and other P&P companies into them. I don't get it.....what makes them exempt from EPA, local, state and other federal regulations regarding environmentally unsafe homes and materials. And btw how many inspectors, contractors and trash out companies are trained in PPE and respirator useage???? RANT over!!!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I would tell them to re-assign it.*

It's not worth it. The property should not have conveyed in that condition. Error Code: NMB (not my baby). No sense in arguing with those people, they are morons, led by greedy morons.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Just tell them no. I've only lost one client by giving them a firm no when I thought they were wrong. They came crawling back within a year. None of these guys want to lose a valuable vendor.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

They do not care as long as job is done and their not ones doing it.they will just call another vendor thats just getting into the business and be happy to get it and problaby doing it a lot cheaper then you would anyway,sad but true.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SJPI said:


> I spoke with the state rep for PA who said they just reimburse their crews for the protective gear and they complete the jobs. I asked her how I can pay my guys the same as a regular trash out, oh but by the way you have to wear this protective clothing because you're going to be working in a hazardous environment?


We did one recently for a landlord and told him upfront the upcharge, risk, etc. 
He has an immune deficiency disorder and was petrified to stand even out front so it wasn't a hard sell.
We have no problem when detailing it in our bids to brokers, banks etc. Always spell it out specifying equipment, methods and products.
Had a row of newer duplexes for a national years ago. 5 of the 16 units were empty. Three looked like planitariums on the inside, and you could smell the mold at the door, yet units on the other sides of the wall were occupied with families/kids. We were the third bid 3 months after the last bid. The national was just sitting on them. Upon leaving the complex and before writing an estimate, we contacted the health department. If the neighbors knew what they were living next to, it would have been on the 6 o'clock news.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*According to FNMA, at least as it was a couple years ago.*

If you find "discoloration" exceeding 100 sq. ft. . You are supposed to remove the lock box and inform the broker that he can not allow entry without a signed waiver. 

I have done that, and would do it again. Let ASSero take the liability, and let it sit.

Do they want you to complete a sales clean on a house the needs a remediation? Don't do it for any money, and certainly not the $700-800 package they offer.

The lock box would already be in my office. And one of my warning labels would already be on the doors. Then we could talk about money.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> It's not worth it. The property should not have conveyed in that condition. Error Code: NMB (not my baby). No sense in arguing with those people, they are morons, led by greedy morons.



Actually HUD guidelines state a home CAN convey with mold..........


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Assero you say? Is it a HUD or a Fannie Mae? One contract is in trouble and the other they are subbing from another company on a "Life of asset flat fee".

Bid the job at a price that buys all your Christmas presents and beer money for the entire year of 2016 and this will go one of two ways.

1) You don't get the job, stay sober and safe, and don't worry about it.

2) You get it and have a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year

Either way is a win, and as always with Assero--don't work until your bid is approved and there is a work order in hand with the CORRECT pricing.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, I guess it can*



mtmtnman said:


> Actually HUD guidelines state a home CAN convey with mold..........



But, probably shouldn't.


----------

